

Data Mining gone wrong - package addressed 'Daughter Killed in Car Crash' - grej
http://www.latimes.com/nation/nationnow/la-na-nn-officemax-mail-20140119,0,6457094.story

======
greenyoda
Previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7087683](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7087683)

